# Sask Deer



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe that there are quite afew of Canadians that have big hunting plans for 2011 and 2012. I have put off my Elk hunting trip till 2012 so that my hunting partner can join me. Now the waiting begins 19 months and counting.

Matt


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just remember to put in for the draw.. otherwise you will be SOL..


----------



## rweste (Aug 12, 2010)

Hopefully a turkey or a bear taste a darkhorse before deer season begins. 2011 is shaping up to be a very busy and fun year of hunting. 7 species on the hit list including a Gator in Florida. Already having a hard time sleeping. LOL


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in Cam!! LOL!! If you need someone to help ya kill some big old Saskatchewan monster buck just say the word O fearless leader lol!!!


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

Living here sometimes easy to forget how truly fortunate I am with the incredible hunting opportunities...also looking forward to the coming season starting with spring bear. Best of luck to everyone in the coming year!


----------



## 69buck_assassin (Dec 26, 2010)

They are truly some nice deer in sask,we stayed in whitewood,saskatchewan,saw some whitetails,mulies,but we were after elk....we got 3,3 outta 4 of us aint bad,went home happy..have a good trip!!!!


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking forward to some good old spring Black Bear out by my cottage this year!!


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

There are no more big deer in Sask....stay far far away....LOL
Good luck with the hunting trips...
Cant wait for bear !


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya. I saw 4 deer this year all over 160 typ and got buck fever on all them lol my buddie's dad got one this year with rifle 167 4/8 non-typ. Sad part is standing at 86 yards lol


----------

